# When and Why to Test For Disease



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought I would start this thread because there seems to not be a ton of info on exactly when and why to fecal test for disease. That and it was suggested that there be refernces outside of the fecal collection care sheet pertaining to this.
"Why" should take up about one or two sentences. Test for disease toward the goal of housing healthy darts. Simple enough.
When I first started with darts I could not count the number of times I read the statement "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". Well , since then I think many have realized that frogs once thought not to be broke , where in-fact broke or on their way to being broke. I was amazed that what would be considered totally acceptable and most of the times routine for all other animals and humans we care about was not even considered for darts. Testing. Simple or advanced testing. 
I'll start out by saying that the most easy and at times the most important time to test is during the quarantine period. Each and every dart should go through proper quarantine. A subject that had been discussed many times here , and one that most all professionals and scientists in the hobby agree is a must. Fecals are considered part of proper quarantine. Reasons to test while in quarantine include the fact that it is easier to find fecal matter while in a smaller container than the permanent viv, a frog placed directly into a viv and then later found to be diseased will need to be captured to be treated in many cases, and the viv will need to be totally broke down and sanitized in the vast majority of cases of disease. Frogs that need to be captured can be stressed from not only the disease, but also the act of capture and treatment, so it is always better to test your frogs while they are in quarantine , as opposed to frogs going into a viv , out of a viv , and then back into a brand new (AKA "different" and possibly stressful to the frog) viv because the old viv it was used to needed to be torn down.
Frogs already in-viv can also be tested in-viv, but the prosses of finding the very freshest fecal matter is tougher in-viv, as can be imagined. Unless the frog is very skittish (one reason I try not to work with skittish frogs) I try to capture the frog in question and place it in a q-tub to collect fecal samples. This should not take very long. If capturing a frog is out of the question then it should be attempted to find what looks like the freshest piles, which in most cases , baring misted piles, should be the most moist looking. I must also say that when building a viv , and purchasing skittish frogs, it should be taken into account that as any other animal walking the face of this earth any dart can become injured or unhealthy and will need assistance at some time. 
I can't really think of any reason not to test. If a fecal testing prossess (or the quarantine prossess) stresses the frog or causes anything detrimental to the frog I doubt it is being done correctly.
I'm sure more can be added. 
I'd be interested in any opinions about the down sides to proper testing.

Rich


----------



## boyaminalnurse (May 7, 2008)

My thought is any animal purchased or adopted should always be fecal tested. Even if you know the person very well and have never had a positive fecal from frogs bought from this person. I have seen NUMEROUS dogs and cats come from very reputable breeders, the parents having fecal exams and dewormed anually and the puppies or kittens still have worms. I have seen some of these patients even die from the parasites. Now I dont have much experience with frogs (hence my sometimes stupid questions) but if this happens in dogs and cats I dont see why it wouldnt happen in frogs. Even if it wouldnt happen in frogs, you are paying good money for an animal, why not spend the extra money and have them tested? Parasites are very uncomfortable for animals. plus they are a parasite. Just imagine having lice all inside your intestines. YUK!!! My last comment (again not a frog expert) is, Hookworms are seen in frogs, hookworms are also seen in dogs and cats. Although the frog hookworm is smaller, hooks in dogs and cats are zoonotic. Now once I get good with frogs I will know for sure if they are zoonotic hooks that they get, but me personaly I dont want to take the chance. There is my 2 cents.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Rich,
the only downside that I can think of is cost and effort. With the discount that Dr. Frye is giving right now, there's little reason to put it off, but I've paid between $18 and $30 to have fecals run. And considering that the recommended number of tests that a QT'd frog should have, a hobbyist is looking at $50-90 to get a reasonably clean bill of health. Add a PCR test or two to that and you're looking at close to $100 per group of frogs in testing. Of course if parasites are found, that number can double based on medications and re-tests. I'm not trying to deter anyone from getting these done, quite the opposite, just something that people should consider before getting into the hobby.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

no downside to getting your frogs tested, in fact if you cant afford to take the responsibility of testing and treating any animal and that includes dart frogs, then you shouldnt acquire the darts/animals themselves. i have spent hundreds and hundreds of dollars testing and treating. i know that each dart i acquire comes with responsibilities. kristy

Edit: reminds me of my blog entry. though it pertains to cats and dogs, i think it explains somewhat the responsibility of pet ownership. had me in tears.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Dane said:


> Rich,
> the only downside that I can think of is cost and effort. With the discount that Dr. Frye is giving right now, there's little reason to put it off, but I've paid between $18 and $30 to have fecals run. And considering that the recommended number of tests that a QT'd frog should have, a hobbyist is looking at $50-90 to get a reasonably clean bill of health. Add a PCR test or two to that and you're looking at close to $100 per group of frogs in testing. Of course if parasites are found, that number can double based on medications and re-tests. I'm not trying to deter anyone from getting these done, quite the opposite, just something that people should consider before getting into the hobby.


Yup,...exactly...


----------

